# Magnatraction with Transistor?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I've seen a few Tyco with Transistor (for interference?)
but never a AFX chassis

any ideas?
Aussie
New Zealand?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I don't think that is a transistor. It is probably a capacitor.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I think that's a Europe thing. I think. Doesn't affect performance.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

CW, Blue is right, it's a cap. Evidently they were used to cut RF interference to TVs etc. To my knowledge they don't alter the performance so may as well leave the chassis original unless you have need to remove it.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah yes... That magical component that would have allowed us US folk to run our slot cars and trains without causing "snow" on the TV while mom was watching her soaps... I can still hear her thumping on the floor above my head, signalling us to cease and desist! :lol:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Ah yes... That magical component that would have allowed us US folk to run our slot cars and trains without causing "snow" on the TV while mom was watching her soaps... I can still hear her thumping on the floor above my head, signalling us to cease and desist! :lol:


 Boy, that takes me back. I remember trying to make it crawl so it woudn't cause static...it never worked.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

We have one TV on cable, the others are older sets which still use the roof antenna and a digital converter box. Put one of these older sets near your race track and the picture freezes when you run your cars. So you lost the snow but gained a freeze.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

When I started out this last round, I had a 7X4 table in my cave, with a loop of HO trains, and a small HO L&J set. It was no different than having mom pounding the floor... It was causing snow (both trains and slots) on mama's TV. 40 years later and still having operating issues!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------

